# S5's Shipping?



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

So..... I'm 5-6 weeks into having my S5 on order and am dying to have the new bike before the weather turns and I spend the majority of my time on my mountain bike.

I will be on a 51, but am yet to see or hear of anyone that has received something other then a 54 or 56.

Anyone else heard or seen anything? I'm sure they will ship the most common sizes first. Has anyone taken delivery of a big or smallerish bike?

The information that my shop has is still "they will be here sometime in August".

I'm about to go crazy over here.

Thanks.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Untchbl said:


> So..... I'm 5-6 weeks into having my S5 on order and am dying to have the new bike before the weather turns and I spend the majority of my time on my mountain bike.
> 
> I will be on a 51, but am yet to see or hear of anyone that has received something other then a 54 or 56.
> 
> ...


I am looking for a 51cm too and heard from the shop that they prob won't get any until end of Sept. The Ui2 prob won't come out till end of the year bc of Shimano.


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else with some information?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw a guy riding a white S5 on our group ride this past Tuesday. He was pretty tall, so I'd say the frame was at least a 58cm. The shop has at least one other on the floor.


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

Still waiting :-(

About to end up on a Venge!


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Im ordering the same size as you are, with plain jane Rival build.
In the meantime, entertain yourself with some of the Cervelo videos on youtube, titled Behind the Peleton.
Waiting stinks though, no doubt about that.


----------



## kleindude (Sep 16, 2011)

A friend of mine just received his S5 after a three month wait. I believe he's riding a 54cm.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Appears as if the next shipment will be late November.


----------

